# polite you



## Qcumber

In what circumstances do Tagalogs use *kayó* "you pl." to address a single person?


----------



## lhanie

Qcumber said:


> In what circumstances do Tagalogs use *kayó* "you pl." to address a single person?


 

-- we use this when we want to show some respects specially to an older person.. 

ex: "Lo, saan kayo pupunta?"
---> "Grandpa, where are you going?"

"Tay, paano kayo mabubuhay mag-isa ngayong patay na si inay?"
---> " Dad, how are you going to survive alone, now mom's dead ? " 

--> "kayo" in these sentences referring to a single person if you are talking to only 1 person....


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot Lhanie.
Do you know the origin of this custom? I think it was unused during the Spanish period.


----------



## lhanie

Qcumber said:


> Thanks a lot Lhanie.
> Do you know the origin of this custom? I think it was unused during the Spanish period.


 

Honestly... i dont know from where and when it started.. i just raised by my parents using this kind of gesture.. it same also when we use  the word *"sila"*

ex.. :if somebody came or knocked.....  we ask..  
      " _Sino po sila?"_
---> _Who are you , sir/madam/mr./ms.?_

-- we can use this if we are going to ask an older person as a sign of respect.. 

-- I started to used these words (kayo/sila--referring to a single person) i remember when i was 7-yr-old.. I was talking to my uncle.. I asked him..*" Sino ka?"* my mom told me.. it's very impolite to ask that way to my uncle.. i should used _"sino kayo?"_ or _"sino po kayo?"_


----------



## Qcumber

lhanie said:


> Honestly... i dont know from where and when it started.. i just raised by my parents using this kind of gesture.. it same also when we use the word *"sila"*
> ex.. :if somebody came or knocked..... we ask..
> " _Sino po sila?"_
> ---> _Who are you , sir/madam/mr./ms.?_


Hello 
*Silá* is easy to explain: it's a well-known calque from Spanish *ustedes *(pl.) < *usted* (sg.). 
*¿Qué desea Vd. [usted]? *
= What do you want? > Can I help you? [sg.]
*¿Qué desean Vds. [ustedes]? *
= What do you want? > Can I help you? [pl.]

In addition, as you know, Tagalogs often use the Spanish plural for the singular. So the calque is from the plural.
This usage entered Tagalog in the 19th century.


----------



## lhanie

Qcumber said:


> Hello
> *Silá* is easy to explain: it's a well-known calque from Spanish *ustedes *(pl.) < *usted* (sg.).
> *¿Qué desea Vd. [usted]? *
> = What do you want? > Can I help you? [sg.]
> *¿Qué desean Vds. [ustedes]? *
> = What do you want? > Can I help you? [pl.]
> 
> In addition, as you know, Tagalogs often use the Spanish plural for the singular. So the calque is from the plural.
> This usage entered Tagalog in the 19th century.


 

wow... thanks for additional info Qcumber


----------

